# Twisp Burnt Taste



## newbie vaper

So I recently bought my first one and its a twisp. I have only had it for about 3 days and already getting a burnt taste any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

Hi @newbie vaper ...I also have the Twisp. If you are getting a burnt taste, please make sure that your wicks are soaked with the liquid, to do this just turn your Twisp upside down and let the liquid soak into the wicks. A burnt taste usually occurs when the wicks are dry. Other than that, after a few months of use, the coil begins to wear our and you will always get a burnt taste, this means that the coil needs to be replaced. But since you said you only had it for 3 days, the coil should still be fine.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I also started with a twisp, I had to make sure the coil is soaked in the liquid every time I wanted a vape otherwise I got a burnt taste. Like @Avikaar Sonlall said, 3 days is a bit quick to replace the coil. But mine only lasted a week before I had to change it for a new coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mufasa

I agree with @annemarievdh and @Avikaar Sonlall . Turn the Twisp almost horizontal and then just roll it to get the wick covered. It wasn't a big deal for me. It kept my hands busy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Hi @newbie vaper ...I also have the Twisp. If you are getting a burnt taste, please make sure that your wicks are soaked with the liquid, to do this just turn your Twisp upside down and let the liquid soak into the wicks. A burnt taste usually occurs when the wicks are dry. Other than that, after a few months of use, the coil begins to wear our and you will always get a burnt taste, this means that the coil needs to be replaced. But since you said you only had it for 3 days, the coil should still be fine.


Wow, a few months on a coil. Mine also just lasted for about a week, two at the most.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## twispcig

@Avikaar Sonlall offered good advice! If it is new, the coil won't be worn out yet, so just make sure the wick of your coil is wet and don't let your flavour get too low.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @twispcig 
I assume you are a representative for Twisp SA?
If so, welcome to the forum and glad you have joined. 

Would be a good idea to introduce yourself in the "introduce yourself" thread
There is a quick link to that thread in the Welcome box in the top right hand side of the page


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

@Matthee Sorry I forget to mention, the reason why my coil lasts so long is because I do not vape a lot. I take an average of 60-80 puffs a day which is why my coils last so long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> @Matthee Sorry I forget to mention, the reason why my coil lasts so long is because I do not vape a lot. I take an average of 60-80 puffs a day which is why my coils last so long.


Oh, then that makes perfect sense. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

I had the same problem but got me a bottom coil from vape king and its a huge difference only problem i feel is that the battery isnt producing enough power to give me thr vape i m looking for...but its good enough to keep me busy lol

Sent from my HUAWEI P6-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## newbie vaper

Thanks for the advice seems like iv fixed the problem. Now just a question what do you guys find is like the best flavour or best flavour make on the market brcause so far all iv found is liqua


----------



## Metal Liz

We have loads of great e-juice suppliers right here on the forum, go take a squiz at the eliquid review section and see what flavours you like, you can get in touch with the different suppliers either via the vendors section or via most of their online stores 

Depending on where you are based, you may even be able to go pick up some juice from the vendors or their various resellers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Angelbeats

Hi everyone, ok so I bought my Twisp Tyko about a week ago, was in love with the product as i want to stop smoking. But now after changing coils and cleaning my throat burns...and I start coughing. Strange thing is that i dont get a burned taste and swapped coils twice after and also re-cleaning just to dubble check...I have tried going to 2mg from 3mg and still nothing....Help please


----------



## StompieZA

Angelbeats said:


> Hi everyone, ok so I bought my Twisp Tyko about a week ago, was in love with the product as i want to stop smoking. But now after changing coils and cleaning my throat burns...and I start coughing. Strange thing is that i dont get a burned taste and swapped coils twice after and also re-cleaning just to dubble check...I have tried going to 2mg from 3mg and still nothing....Help please



Did you leave the new coil a couple of minutes to soak up juice/prime the coils?


----------



## Angelbeats

StompieZA said:


> Did you leave the new coil a couple of minutes to soak up juice/prime the coils?


Hi! Yes I primed the coils before putting them in and its been standing for 3 days as I stil get the throat burning/coughing


----------



## HPBotha

Hi there @Angelbeats you might have experienced a bit of air trapped in the inner chimney section of the Tyko Tank - there is a small area between the push in coil and the chimney wall - if air is trapped there, you might experience bad wicking. What i would suggest you try is to hold the Tyko upright, and open the tank top - you should see some air bubbles escape, then close it again. You can do this every time you replace a coil in a tank that has liquid in. The simplest is to always top up the tank if you replaced the coil with liquid in the tank (see point 5 below)  

Replacing the Atomizer Head:

Unscrew and remove the Battery from the Tank.
Holding the closed Tank upside down (Mouthpiece pointing to the floor), simply pull the used Atomizer Head out from the Tank and dispose responsibly.
Prime the new coil by dripping at least 5 drops of Twisp® Flavour into the top of the Atomizer Head, to help soak the wick before heating.
Simply push the new Atomizer Head into the Tank and screw the Battery back on.
*NOTE: If your tank already contains liquid, open the top of the tank for a second or two to release any trapped air to allow wicking and avoid a dry burn.*
Drawing air through the Mouthpiece a few times with the airflow wide open and then half-closed can also aid wicking.
Be sure to allow the new Atomizer Head to soak for at least a few minutes before using.
Please do not use water to clean the Atomizer Heads.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Angelbeats

HPBotha said:


> Hi there @Angelbeats you might have experienced a bit of air trapped in the inner chimney section of the Tyko Tank - there is a small area between the push in coil and the chimney wall - if air is trapped there, you might experience bad wicking. What i would suggest you try is to hold the Tyko upright, and open the tank top - you should see some air bubbles escape, then close it again. You can do this every time you replace a coil in a tank that has liquid in. The simplest is to always top up the tank if you replaced the coil with liquid in the tank (see point 5 below)
> 
> Replacing the Atomizer Head:
> 
> Unscrew and remove the Battery from the Tank.
> Holding the closed Tank upside down (Mouthpiece pointing to the floor), simply pull the used Atomizer Head out from the Tank and dispose responsibly.
> Prime the new coil by dripping at least 5 drops of Twisp® Flavour into the top of the Atomizer Head, to help soak the wick before heating.
> Simply push the new Atomizer Head into the Tank and screw the Battery back on.
> *NOTE: If your tank already contains liquid, open the top of the tank for a second or two to release any trapped air to allow wicking and avoid a dry burn.*
> Drawing air through the Mouthpiece a few times with the airflow wide open and then half-closed can also aid wicking.
> Be sure to allow the new Atomizer Head to soak for at least a few minutes before using.
> Please do not use water to clean the Atomizer Heads.
> 
> View attachment 183986​


THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH! Omw its perfect again. You are the absolute best

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mic Lazzari

@HPBotha is dropping easter eggs ... for those detectives out there ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

